

Verisign offers recursive DNS service - sajal83
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/08/verisign_launches_cloudflare_rival/

======
nly
> OpenDNS has grown dramatically in recent years, and claims it has 2,000
> paying customers alongside many more users of its free service. It charges
> $28 per user per year for its most basic package

This seems like shockingly low revenue.

> Adding security to one of the most important control points on the Internet,
> the DNS, is important

But not important enough to back something that would have actually added real
security, like DNSCurve or DNScrypt? As operator of a major TLD registry, they
could have pushed this unilaterally.

This service will open up opportunities for mining user queries. This is the
registry that hijacked NXDOMAIN for their "site finder" service, after all.

